# my 1988 tracker tx17



## clarego (Aug 19, 2011)

alright all this is my new tin 1988 tracker tx 17 almost all orginal at least i think i would love comments and suggestions thanks 





this is a oil tank do i really needs this or should i use the tanks to mix my oil ?




more pics


----------



## clarego (Aug 19, 2011)

im not sure how them oil mixture things work all i know is 1 pint of oil plus additive to 6 gallons of gas. If i were to remove it i would have some space any ideas would be great !


----------



## Derek (Aug 19, 2011)

I junked mine when I rebuilt my boat. I just didn't want to have to trust it. It could stop working one day and you wouldn't know, and blow the motor. I mix my fuel in the tank and don't have to worry about it anymore. Your boat is in way better shape then mine when I picked it up. What are your plans?
Check your trailer for rot. With a painted trailer it is inevitable, especially if it sat outside.


----------



## clarego (Aug 19, 2011)

so with the oil tank receiver thingmagigee. hows it work is electric pumped ? it sounds to me it will be better just to not use it like you said. should it be alright without it ?


----------



## spotco2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't use the external tank on mine either. I don't trust them and know several people that have lost engines because of them not working properly.

That's a good looking boat!


----------



## clarego (Aug 20, 2011)

ok on that end anyone have any advice on how to remove this ?


----------



## clarego (Aug 21, 2011)

Derek im not sure what i want to do ? sell it in a couple years or keep it? is it better than the all welded ones we have now 
? if i do keep it im going to make a utility style. maybe add a jet if it can be done. if its the better route to go anywas the trailer shows some rust im still playing with it :shock: hopefuly today i can take more pictures of the trailer oil thingmagig


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice rig, their fishing machines

I've got a 88 50 Johnson. I can take some pics of mine if it mite help you but it may of been different setups


----------



## Derek (Aug 22, 2011)

The one in my boat was disconnected when I got it. So this is just and assumption but, I would start by looking where it is pluged into the motor, then I would look at how I could cap/plug that port. The bracket for the tank was just riveted to the floor.


----------



## clarego (Aug 22, 2011)

the only thing that i can determine is there is a sensor there for low level fuel it looks as though no electric flows to it


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Oct 20, 2011)

clarego said:


> im loosing pressure my outboard slowly creeps down when using just the trolling motor. my rpm's show on the dash(thats it).


Need to know some info, 
How many Batteries do you have? 1 or 2 (for boat electrics and Motor Start?) 
Trolling motor you mentioned was 24 V, so 2 are wired in series.
Are these battery sets isolated from each other? (They should be)

I'm guessing from your description, it sounds like you have a low voltage problem. If the motor is not charging the battery, 
anything electrical will start to shut down as the battery looses charge. 
A volt meter will tell you if the battery(s) are being charged or not. Should read around 13.8V or so.
Also, you may want to post this in the Electrical Forum.
Hope this helps, Keep us posted....Jerry


----------



## clarego (Jun 11, 2016)

Looking to convert my tracker into a utility boat maybe lowering a section off in the front anyone have any tips or ideas want to get a bench seat where mmy other two seats sit. The live well is currently in the way im not two worried about storage 
thank you


----------

